# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.20.4.3 57296af (7/4/2019)



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks like a new update has started. Does anyone have release notes?


----------



## Teepee72 (Jul 5, 2019)

Beach Buggy... and some fixes/emprovements


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Noticed this one trickling out last night to a few Model S/X, mostly in Europe, and it seems that now there are a few Model 3s getting it too.

Only one Model 3 has received it in the US so far, in California, with a recent VIN (387xxx).


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

Teepee72 said:


> Beach Buggy... and some fixes/emprovements


Do you have 4.3 right now?


----------



## sean_az (Jul 6, 2019)

Deraillor said:


> Do you have 4.3 right now?


Just loaded it. Not much of a difference between 4.2 and 4.3 that I can tell. I'm hoping the display dimming is a bit more intelligent since it gets too dark at times in 4.2. Will update if I see anything different.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sean_az said:


> Just loaded it. Not much of a difference between 4.2 and 4.3 that I can tell. I'm hoping the display dimming is a bit more intelligent since it gets too dark at times in 4.2. Will update if I see anything different.


you can set the minimum for the auto dimming, if you don't like where the default was set. just move the slider up on the auto line and in that lighting condition, where you move it to will be the new minimum.


----------



## sean_az (Jul 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> you can set the minimum for the auto dimming, if you don't like where the default was set. just move the slider up on the auto line and in that lighting condition, where you move it to will be the new minimum.


Thank you.


----------

